# Good luck to Barbarella panel tomorrow!!!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Barbarella,
We will all be thinking of you tomorrow, I am sure you will sail through with flying colours. Let us know when you can love JD x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

C

Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow. 

Can't wait to hear your news  

Laine


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck C!

I'm sure it's just a formality but it's just nice knowing your approved!

Let us know how you get on & try to sleep tonight without worrying, easy said than done! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

c - i will just echo what i said on the other said - good luck and its a forgone conclusion really!!!


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooooh, my first post dedicated to me....(thank you Jilldill)...  

 THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH EVERYONE  

  

I can't believe we're here... seemed so long away, but nearly there.... 

Can't wait for the next stage  (oops, best get over this one first).

 

Love and luck  to all.....
Cxx


----------



## Ally72 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hope everything goes to plan 

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel tomorrow

love
suzie  xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow! 

   

Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Barbarella

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, you'll not need it though, you will be fine!

Try to relax and enjoy the moment! Can't wait to hear of your approval!

Ever x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Won't wish you luck for tomorrow, you don't need it.

Enjoy!

Cindy


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

BEST WISHES FROM ME TOO THOUGH AGREE YOU WON'T NEED IT!!!
GILL


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Luck, although I am sure too you will not need it.

Em


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

good luck good luck good luck


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hope all goes well  

kj x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

All the very best for today, hope you aren't to nervous!!!        

LOL Keli


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Wishing you good luck


----------

